# P-SLR0 Tubeless Wheels



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

Anybody running tubeless tires with their SLR0 rims? I've been wanting to try tubeless and would be interested in hearing experiences and what tires people are running.


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

I am running the Schwalbe One tubeless on my SLR0 wheels and works great! Set the wheels up using the Giant tubeless tape and valve, some sealant and a floor pump; it was super smooth. I am playing around with pressures but am now at 85psi on the front and ~95psi at the rear (I am 90kgs but do ride on some amazingly smooth roads).

Have fun!


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

Puke N Hurl said:


> I am running the Schwalbe One tubeless on my SLR0 wheels and works great! Set the wheels up using the Giant tubeless tape and valve, some sealant and a floor pump; it was super smooth. I am playing around with pressures but am now at 85psi on the front and ~95psi at the rear (I am 90kgs but do ride on some amazingly smooth roads).
> 
> Have fun!


Sounds good. My roads are nice, too, and I also weigh exactly 90kgs. 

Thanks!


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*schwalbe one tubeless*

Are you using 23mm or 25? Do they measure actual width?


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

I have 23cs on one set of wheels and 25s on the other...guess I am in a lucky spot! lol

Haven't measured them but they appear true to size, perhaps the 23 is slightly undersized.

@trensenriter, PM me and I can walk you through the set up, if you like...


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

Puke N Hurl said:


> I have 23cs on one set of wheels and 25s on the other...guess I am in a lucky spot! lol
> 
> Haven't measured them but they appear true to size, perhaps the 23 is slightly undersized.
> 
> @trensenriter, PM me and I can walk you through the set up, if you like...


Thanks. If I go that way, which I probably will, I'll get in touch. I do have a local mechanic that has set up several wheels. I may go see him this week.


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

PNH: did the tape come already on the wheels? My bike came with the valves but no special rim tape. I guess I need to pull a tire and see what it has in place.

I had a flat the other day but didn't pay any attention to the rim strip. I wish I had, now.


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey d

I don't think the bikes shipped with the tape but your Giant retailer should have the right tape for you. Giant has two widths of tape and for your wheels, you will need the 23mm wide stuff...

Good luck!
B


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

the TLR wheels come with a rubber strip that you use, mine came with red color see through strips, very similar to the Trek's TLR kit. It is not tape.

Tech: Bontrager Tubless kit and the new Shimano Dura-Ace brakes - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

r1lee said:


> the TLR wheels come with a rubber strip that you use, mine came with red color see through strips, very similar to the Trek's TLR kit. It is not tape.[/url]


The CX wheels shipped with a red rubber strip as you describe, r1lee, but the road wheels absolutely do not. For the SLR0, the Giant tape is necessary (On-Road Tubeless Rim Tape Wide (Rim Tape) - Bike Gear | Giant Bicycles | United States) to ensure the system remains sealed when the rim heats up under braking. I have had excellent luck with this tape, one lap around the rim is all I have ever needed.

@d, do not use the woven tape that is inside the tirewell currently, that is not designed for tubeless but to protect the inner tube from abrasion against the spoke access holes.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

d_tresenriter said:


> Anybody running tubeless tires with their SLR0 rims? I've been wanting to try tubeless and would be interested in hearing experiences and what tires people are running.


Also in central IL. Been running schwalbe tubeless for two years, but with kinlin rims. Just picked up a propel frame and found this thread.

Two wraps of the stans tape of appropriate width works fine. Zx tubeless required lots of soapy water and frenetic pumping and a few prayers. One tubeless aired us straight away, no soap, tighter fit. 

Got about 3000 miles on zx rear before threads started showing, still rides ok.

One is heavier and much stiffer than zx, need to run about 20 psi lower than clinchers to get equivalent ride. Grip on the Ones is superb, still haven't made my mind up about compliance. Did some technical downhill crits and felt confident in the corners. Good in the wet as well. Need to experiment a bit more with pressure. Tires seem to roll very fast but I think schwalbe butylized a bit too much rubber into the sidewalls, great for sealing flats but very stiff sidewalls. Upside is you can ride them home if you do flat.

Haven't had any flats on the Ones and only injected a very small amount of Stans sealant. The only problems I've ever had were sealing at the valve holes. Can come loose every few months. This is operator, rim and valve-specific. Otherwise they leak very little air.

Mine are 23 mm but I'll try 25 mm next time. I like tubeless a lot but it's not for everybody.


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

PNH, you linked the wide tape. Is that the proper width? If so, I'll just go ahead and order some.


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, that's the right tape. The narrower tape is for the older, narrower Giant wheels. I set them up with one lap of the tape, start opposite the valve, and have now inflated three sets of the carbon Giant wheels with 23 and 25c width tires. No issues whatsoever, all three sets inflated right up using a very old floor pump.

Lovin' it!


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

What sealant did you use? I seem to be getting a lot of different recommendations from people.


----------



## Puke N Hurl (Dec 22, 2009)

I am using Stan's and it seems to be working well. The key is the tape, to my understanding, as it was designed with an adhesive that can better resist the heat caused by rim brakes (hence only one lap of the stuff). I have this on three pair of wheels now and not a single issue!

Good luck!


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

Got my tires, got my Stan's, just waiting on the tape.

The place that I ordered tires from screwed up my order and sent me one 23c and 25c. No biggie as I've run mis-matched sizes before.


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

Finally got around to mounting my tubeless tires. Everything went fine and got my first 25 mile ride in on them.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Wrong thread. Moved post to tire thread.


----------

